# Jacking Her UP!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Okey here is the deal, from my other post on breaks I'm now dealing with this delima. I have a 1/2 ton jack and I need to know the best place to put this under the car so I can do the front first and then the back. Basically, I'm not very familiar with the bottom of my ride and I need to know where is the best place to put the jack from the front, and rear. Ideas and pics if have them would be appreciated. Thanx fellas!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

There should be a slit made on each side of the main frame just behind the front wheels. This is the OEM preferred location for jacks. Don't have pics, but run out to your ride and give it a look. As for the entire front, if you have a big flat jack (usually 3-ton or more w/o the cup, but a flat place to jack), you can safely jack on the crossmember. for the entire rear, my B13 lets me jack on the bottom notch of the spare tire punchout. Fits right in the cup of the jack. It takes time to find the best places for each car... investigate it and you'll find the best ones.  Good luck!


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*be carefull...*

I had the same question and have found several intersting points. In doing the rear we jacked up on the axle and we were doing the struts and we basically crunched the struts up and added more compression to the exact points we needed uncompressed. Live and learn. We found a good spot on the front but I'll need to check where that was again. Be very careful of those side slits on our fronts. I used that to jack up to change a tire and for some reason BENT the metal slit up. Folks can't see it but I know my dumbass did it. Anyway, I agree to try to find the best spots, just be careful.
Pablo





Anyone else got an idea?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Straight from the owner's manual. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Straight from the owner's manual. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, but your showing the sides of the car, not the front and rear. Well all is well. I just borrowed some sands and a 3 ton jack from my uncle and it worked perfect. I jacked my car up in the front at the cross member, and on the axel in the rear. Worked perfect.. Not like are cars weigh that much anyways.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

These are the points used to jack up the front and back. I use the foreward points(both sides) to jack up the front and the rear points to jack up the rear. Works just fine for me...but whatever works for you is good too I guess. Just be safe and don't the let the car fall on you


----------

